# dirtline bauen?!



## .:dropersau:. (2. Oktober 2006)

hi,da es hier im saarland eigentlich nix richtiges zum biken gibt,könnte man sich doch etwas richtiges aufbauen.In St.Ingbert kommt jo ein bikepark hin,woweit ich weis aber das soll noch dauern.
es könnten sich doch alle saarländer die spaß am biken haben zusammen tun und sich irgentwo ein  grundstück mieten vielleicht 200 euro im jahr un erde kaufen und dort was fettes aufbauen.(eine dirtline,mit kickern,tables,doubles,step-ups und noch par drops)!das wäre doch der hammer,oder?
was sagt ihr dazu???? 
also ich wäre dafür!


----------



## Wiseman (3. Oktober 2006)

Ich bezweifle, dass es mit 200,- Euro im Jahr funktioniert. Frag doch mal bei den Soulridern an, warum die sowas noch nicht in Erwägung gezogen haben.

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, sind die mit verantwortlich dafür, dass in IGB ein Bikepark entsteht, was prinzipiell gesehen, deiner Idee sehr nahe kommt. Braucht halt alles seine Zeit.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (3. Oktober 2006)

es wird auch eine Dirtline geben, keine sorge. aber eine baustelle reicht.. brauchen nicht noch eine. also noch ein wenig gedult büdde


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (5. Oktober 2006)

Mit Gelände is gut, aber wart lieber noch eh bissje!

Und auf jeden Fall nix illegales in de Wald Zimmern, das gibt nur Fetz, weils abgerissen wird und ausserdem wird dadurch das Bild der Biker in der Öffentlichkeit nur weiter verschlechtert!

Gruß Trixa


----------

